# Pa. Deer Season.....2014



## toolmaker (Dec 5, 2014)

I am 53 years old, and I have been hunting since I was 10.
I am in the woods 365 days a year, no bull.

This deer season is BY FAR the worst I have ever seen. The buck kill is extremely low, no one is seeing anything, not even does.

The weather has been extremely bad, and I am sure that is a major factor in why the season has been so bad and the buck kill is so low. It has rained all week, (first week of buck season) and the weatherman is calling for rain all day tomorrow. (first Saturday of buck season)

I guess the bright side is that there will be a lot of bucks "saved" to live another year. Maybe that will make a great buck season for next year?


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 6, 2014)

same here TM. where are you in PA? i hunt 5B. mostly small non-shooters or really small does/fawns. my buddy did get a nice 8 pt thurs.eve. there is a pic over in the 2014 deer season thread.to much posted ground here. my other hunting partner saw 20 deer on his way here this morning less than a mile from where we are hunting. we didn't see a thing in 6 hrs.


----------



## WhisperingCreek (Dec 7, 2014)

I hunt 5A + 5B and have done several all day hunts in archery and rifle season and haven't seen anything worth shooting, this year sucks and have heard the same from others.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 7, 2014)

WhisperingCreek said:


> I hunt 5A + 5B and have done several all day hunts in archery and rifle season and haven't seen anything worth shooting, this year sucks and have heard the same from others.


your not to far from me WC.i'm over near lake meade.


----------



## WhisperingCreek (Dec 7, 2014)

I grew up in East Berlin and I currently go to church over on Germany Rd.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm 1/2 mile N. of davidsburg rd. i have a small farm market on 194.


----------



## Storm56 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm in 4E. I have been working for 10+ years trying to improve the deer hunting here on our 300 acre property by improving habitat, food plots and selective harvest techniques. I would say it has made a noticeable difference with us taking much better bucks for the last several years. THEN we get this year! I noticed last spring I started seeing fewer deer and it continued all through summer. I too spend a lot of time in the woods. I have yet to see a good buck while hunting this year and that includes archery. So needless to say I have not released an arrow or popped a primer yet this year. I am not alone as I hear the same story from a lot of people in the area.


----------



## toolmaker (Dec 8, 2014)

I live and hunt in 4D.
I go in the woods 365 days a year and ride my ATV's.
There have been lots of deer in my area this year, I see them every day. sometimes just a handful, sometimes 25 or 30 each day.
I think the biggest reason for the low buck kill this year is the weather. It rained every day of the first week of the season. The first Saturday (which we used to call the "second first day") it rained hard and steady all day long.
Deer don't move much in the rain. They are content to lay down and chew their cud.

The best thing I can come up with is that there will be a lot of leftover bucks for next year, or for late archery and flintlock season.


----------



## WhisperingCreek (Dec 8, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i'm 1/2 mile N. of davidsburg rd. i have a small farm market on 194.


One of the biggest stands of white oak I have ever cut was just off Davidsburg Rd. I was a cutter for Neiderer Logging when I was a teen and we logged in that area along Davidsburg Rd.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 9, 2014)

helped the mennonite neighbor boy retrieve a small 8 pt. this morning. he said it was out feeding in the cut corn in the sleet and freezing rain with a couple of does.


----------



## 7600 (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a nice 9 point the first day. It was one of 6 bucks that came by about 4 o'clock the first day. I 've never seen 6 bucks together especially in hunting season. Have yet to get a doe. It has been slow here in 2D too.


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 10, 2014)

The first Antlered deer season for me in 3D, PA. In the woods at first light, out at 8:30. After this 9pt. brute was harvested, of course. He was working a fresh scrape along the bottom.


----------



## 7600 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, what a hog! What did you shoot it with?


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 11, 2014)

Remington 700, 7mag, Barnes 140ttsx reload "proven on paper,chrony and in the field."


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 11, 2014)

Big_6 said:


> The first Antlered deer season for me in 3D, PA. In the woods at first light, out at 8:30. After this 9pt. brute was harvested, of course. He was working a fresh scrape along the bottom.




good job on that guy big_6.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 13, 2014)

THE LAST DAY!! running late .good luck.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 14, 2014)

i guess we are back to late season here in pa. had my chance yesterday on a 1 horn 4 point and blew it. it was a long shot but what do ya do at 3 o'clock on the last day. clean miss.


----------



## toolmaker (Dec 14, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i guess we are back to late season here in pa. had my chance yesterday on a 1 horn 4 point and blew it. it was a long shot but what do ya do at 3 o'clock on the last day. clean miss.


A clean miss is better that a wounded deer getting away and going to waste..............


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 15, 2014)

toolmaker said:


> A clean miss is better that a wounded deer getting away and going to waste..............


it was. my buddy saw that buck walking around his farm last evening with no sign of injury. it was one of my few misses even at that distance.


----------



## WhisperingCreek (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a 140lb five point on Friday in 5A. He may have been an eight point before he broke off most of his left antler and the brow tine on his right antler.


----------

